# cheap 10' blank



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

looking for a blank, 10' preferably due to low hanging trees in some catfishing areas, and clumsy poeple on pier in summer...generally throw 6nbait catfishing, but up to 10 oz in some areas, or in summer may be used for yakked out baits

10' in length, cast 8nbait without flinchng....must be powerful rod...also must be a cheap blank...doesnt matter if its glass, just needs to be tough and cheap, and under 100$ for a blank

only thing i can find that may work, is the calstar 100J blank, rated 20-50 pound mono..but size 9 tip seems small...seems to be a jig rod for west coast, but thinking tip might be too light? only costs 80 bucks..

prefer one piece

any ideas?

if i could find two of the old st croix graphlite heaver blanks or rods id be in heaven

had a bad experience with a rainshadow 1209 blank, love my all star 1209 but cant seem to find another


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmmmm might be as well off to look for an old stump heaver. I have a Allstar 1209 but its spoken for at the moment, if that changes I will let you know. I'll dig through my catalogs tomorrow and see if I can find anything


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought a CUI F1-100 yesterday for under $30.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

The rod building show is at the end of the month. You can go there and pick up one of the deals at the show. I got a blank whose name I can't mention a couple years ago at about $100 off the normal price because of minor blemishes in it.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Tacpayne said:


> Hmmmm might be as well off to look for an old stump heaver. I have a Allstar 1209 but its spoken for at the moment, if that changes I will let you know. I'll dig through my catalogs tomorrow and see if I can find anything


definately let me know on that 1209,if things dont go through

and anyone give anymore info on the CUI blanks? looked em up dirt cheap the 10' is rated 20-50..anyone ever cast one? lookin for more of a stump than a whip would this be good? doesnt need to be a high performance rod..just one that wont break


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Chris, I got mine to fish large live bait with no weight. I'm not a distance caster by any stretch of the imagination, but if I can lob out a 16" Spanish I'll be happy. I have confidence that this blank will be up to the task. The tip is actually closer to a 14 than 12 and appears to be solid. I don't weight and bait then wait, so I don't know what to look for in that type of rod. I can do some static testing for you if you'd like and take some pics or maybe even a video, if you or someone else could suggest a procedure.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dont want youto have to go throught a bunch of work, im just looking for a rod that wont feel overpowered casting say 10ounces and a 3 ounce bait? ...basically just afraid the rod may be a noodle and wobbly and not as stiff as id like...do you have the rod in your hands yet?


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Chris,
Call me. You still got my number?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> i could find two of the old st croix graphlite heaver blanks or rods id be in heaven


wish i never got rid of the one i had. i got it brand new with the plastic, i should have NEVER gotten rid of that.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I've taped on guides and clamped down a Jigmaster with a full spool of 30. I wish I had a smaller reel that would handle 30# mono well or braid if I had to. Back to the rod, I had my hands on it before I bought it. There was no way I was getting a rod that long, that cheap without getting walk through a door deal. It feels great as a 30# rod and seems to have a sweet spot for 6 ounces. I did tie on a total of 15 ounces and lobbed it out okay. It may not launch a lot of weight, but it can for sure handle it to a degree. I would suggest waiting until you can get to a rod show or can visit a shop, since you can save a significant amount of money on shipping if you charge yourself nothing to go pick it up. That way you can feel the blank too.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> wish i never got rid of the one i had. i got it brand new with the plastic, i should have NEVER gotten rid of that.


same here dude...dont even remember what i did with mine...

chuck i dont have your number anymore....had prolly 6 phones since last time i saw you maybe more haha... alot has gotten lost in the process...

ill pm you mine if you see this


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i got an inferno thats about 10' if you want it


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

haha i got two infernos built last summer..after breaking one that spring on a tree...butt snapped in half, as well as teh tip...4 piece..haha


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

plotalot said:


> I've taped on guides and clamped down a Jigmaster with a full spool of 30. I wish I had a smaller reel that would handle 30# mono well or braid if I had to.


PENN 140L SQUIDDER with NEWELL cross-bars and the "factory" PENN Reel Seat . . .


----------

